
Porsche drives Taycan EV at high speed for 3,425 km in 24 hour endurance test - clouddrover
https://electrek.co/2019/08/19/porsche-taycan-electric-car-24-hr-endurance-test/
======
lm28469
Ah, so much for "Porsche will never make an EV competing with tesla".

[https://insideevs.com/news/323053/tesla-model-s-fails-to-
lap...](https://insideevs.com/news/323053/tesla-model-s-fails-to-lap-
nurburgring-under-full-power-video/)

